# Really REALLY silly caging question!



## Kyra Darkblood (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey there! I'm back with another silly question.

I did finally get a cage - it's a fairly large one though, what I didn't realize when I got it is that in addition to it being 2.5 feet long, it's 2.5 feet _tall. Now I don't see how this could pose an issue. Obviously I want to make sure heat gets to the bottom (but unless my temp gauge is lying, the bottom of my cage is always at around 75, which.. seems odd). Other than the heating convern, is there any reason a really tall cage would be bad? I'm glad, because I don't think that my cat will try to jump on top of it and topple it over, and the bottom pan comes up 3 inches, so I'm ziptieing coroplast to go up an additional 4 or so. Will this be ok?_


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd suggest making a higher wall with the coroplast. Before we installed coroplast, Archimedes (at just 6 weeks) was figuring out how to pull himself onto the lip of the cage bin, which was 6 inches up - so 7 won't be adequate if your hedgehog is interested in climbing. 10-12" total (including the 3 inches of the bin) is a good idea.

Otherwise, I don't see why a tall cage would be a problem, as long as you're able to easily get in for cleaning it, and the wheel can easily be removed, etc.


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah I think the only issue might be your comfort in reaching in the cage. As long as its not too deep for you, it should be fine. Glad you finally settled on something! lol


----------



## Kyra Darkblood (Mar 5, 2012)

Ah! Thank you Moxie, I didn't think that it would have to go that high. I'll be sure to make it about 12 inches total :>

And yeah, I /think/ I'm settled on it, String! I'm still super paranoid and worried and asdhfkshdf.


----------

